# Question: Favorite Buffalo Wing Recipe



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

What is your favorite way to prepare buffalo wings. 

Fry them, bake them?

Favorite buffalo wing sauce? Your own buffalo wing sauce recipe? 

Let's here it. Been cooking some on Game days!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Found a sauce at Publix the other day called Saigon Sizzle, it is a soy, ginger, garlic, with some heat that is INSANE, went back and bought the last two bottles they had on the shelf. Did them on the grill.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Budweiser Hot sauce


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

fry crispy then bathe in crystal sauce in butter,drain and eat....very easy and very good but not too hot....step it up with your choice of hotsauce.....Usually I have my wing fix every Thursday at Sidelines on Pensacola Beach.....The butter garlic with a side of hail mary and Blue cheese.....cooked well, the hail mary and blue cheese offset each other so well I think I'll have another beer,lol......


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I baked 3lbs for 40 minutes at 450 (20 minutes on each side). 

While baking, I melted some butter on the stove and added butter, moore's wing sauce, 1 table spoon cayenne pepper, and crystals. 

Mixed it all together when the wings were done. Pretty good, but i'm gonna do them fried next time.

Do ya'll batter them up with flour when ya'll fry them or do ya'll prefer them naked?


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

at Whole Hog BBQ in Fayetteville, Arkansas they first smoke their wings, then bake with Buffalo sauce. Wonderful!! I keep trying but haven't got it right yet


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i fry mine with corn starch. add very little to your wings, makes them nice a crispy. 

sause is brown sugar melted in butter with a little red wine vingar and hot sause.

sweet on the front end HOT on the back end


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Lightly dust with cornstarch and smoke, makes them perfectly crispy. I also don't toss mine in sauce, I inject them before cooking then they have a flavor explosion when you bite into them.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I like to heat the sauce up in a pot, grill my wings on the green egg, then dump them in the sauce and let them cook in it for another 5-10 mins.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

This is my go to recipe for wings. Addicting stuff. I usually cook them once a week. I do a little different seasoning but its what ever you like. I usually use Franks hot sauce.

I'll have to try sometime Split. Never injected or thrown cornstarch on them.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I cook mine on my Akorn with a little bit of wood smoke at 375*. Then while hot, I toss them in some Frank's. Also try Sweet Baby Ray's wing sauce. Pretty good stuff too.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Here's my last batch!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

J0nesi said:


> i fry mine with corn starch. add very little to your wings, makes them nice a crispy.
> 
> sause is brown sugar melted in butter with a little red wine vingar and hot sause.
> 
> sweet on the front end HOT on the back end


That sounds great !


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

I put mine in a large mixing bowl and pour some peanut oil over them and stir them until they are evenly coated. I then grill them until they are nice and crispy. While they are grilling, I heat some hot sauce and honey in a pan and add minced garlic. When they are done on the grill, I pour the sauce over them and stir them til they are coated. Great stuff!:thumbup:


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

This is my favorite. Very tender and moist, The sauce reduction really brings out the flavor. I put it on my Big Oven recipe file.

http://www.bigoven.com/recipe/bobs-spicy-wings/908533


----------

